# Spooky Halloween Quiz



## QuizFortune (Oct 16, 2013)

Trick or treat? Get into the Halloween 'spirit' with QuizFortune's spooky Halloween trivia. From ghosts in books, witches on film, to real-life serial killers, give yourself a fright with the ultimate Halloween Quiz. Play now and face your fears...:jol:

http://www.quizfortune.com/quizzes/box-clever/halloween


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well ......10 out of 16..... Not hat easy!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow I only did half correct.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I surprised myself with 12 right ( although 3 were just lucky guesses)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I quit after the first 4 were wrong haha


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I got 14 out of 16!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

14 out of 16 with a couple correct guesses.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

11 of 16, that was tough


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

13 out of 16, with a few lucky guesses


----------

